# Quick Spinach Alfredo Sauce For Two



## Addie (Dec 10, 2011)

*Quick Spinach Alfredo Sauce with Pasta for Two*

Cook enough Angel Hair pasta for two to the al dente stage with salt. 

Sautee one package of spinach in two tablespoons of butter until wilted.
Add two heaping tablespoons of Parmasean cheese, mix well with spinach.
Add 1/4 cup of cream. ( or half and half) 
Add cooked pasta, mix well.
Add another two tablespoons of butter.
Allow to low simmer for about two minutes.
Toss all ingredients together. 
Serve with freshly made artisan bread to sop up the juice and additional Parma cheese.  

*Note*: Do not salt the spinach as the Parma cheese tends to be salty enough for the whole recipe.


----------



## Claire (Dec 10, 2011)

will definitely try this one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2011)

Me, too!


----------



## Claire (Dec 10, 2011)

Husband was planning to make fresh pasta tomorrow anyway.  So it will be Sunday dinner!


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2011)

Claire said:


> will definitely try this one.


 
The secret is in letting it simmer for those two minutes. I allows the Parm cheese to really melt into the cream.


----------



## Claire (Dec 11, 2011)

ok, had this for supper tonight.  As I'm inclined to, I used what was at hand.  I wanted to try a new brand of linguini, and was happy with it, will buy it again.  The only problem was with the cook, not the recipe.  I wound up doubling the pasta but not doubling the rest of the ingredients (duh, idiot me).  My husband kept saying "Don't add more cream, it will be watery!"  In fact, he agreed that I didn't add enough cream (which would have made it about what the recipe called for).  I also didn't have enough spinach.  I'd say to chop the spinach some to get more even distribution through the pasta.  I happened to have a half-pound of pecorino romano sitting in my fridge, and it was wonderful in place of the parm.  I think that romano, parmesan or asiago would work easily as well in the recipe.  Because a good friend gave me a lot of nutmeg, I put a couple grinds of it in, and it was a good thing.  

Addie, great recipe!  I'll do it again, next time doubling everything if I double the pasta!!


----------



## Addie (Dec 11, 2011)

Claire said:


> Addie, great recipe! I'll do it again, next time doubling everything if I double the pasta!!


 
I cook for one, and the recipe I posted was for two. It is one of those recipes that can be adjusted to your needs. More or less as needed. As you said, any of the hard Italian cheeses do it. But Parm cheese is the traditional cheese for Alfredo. To each their own. I am glad you tried it. I only used a half package of spinach. I think a full package of spinach would do for more than two people. And chopping it first would certainly make it easier to mix with the cheese and cream.


----------

